# äh.. wie.. was...



## Rabbitbiker (2. Januar 2007)

Ja Hallo und frohes neues hier allen !

Irgendwie ist das hier nicht mehr das was es mal war:
Ein Treffpunkt zum Biken rund um Taunus und Frankfurt ???

Ich kann mich erinnern, daß sich hier mal Leute zum spontanen
Biken verabredet haben...  aber irgendwie gibt's hier nur
diese fetten Threads mit über 1000 Beiträgen, und das ganze
nennt sich auch noch "Biken rund um Frankfurt" oder so ähnlich..

Also nicht bös gemeint, aber ich find das etwas "anstrengend"
das alles zu verfolgen bzw. als Neueinsteiger zu kapieren,
um was es bei dem Thread eigentlich geht ?????

Also Vorschlag von mir : Immer ein Thema und
dann nur zu dem Thema antworten... ??

Ansonsten:
Lasst's krachen !!
Steffen


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

bergziegenhase schrieb:


> Ja Hallo und frohes neues hier allen !
> 
> Irgendwie ist das hier nicht mehr das was es mal war:
> Ein Treffpunkt zum Biken rund um Taunus und Frankfurt ???
> ...



Ist das in allen anderen, außer dem Plauscherfred, nicht so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

bergziegenhase schrieb:


> Ja Hallo und frohes neues hier allen !
> 
> Irgendwie ist das hier nicht mehr das was es mal war:
> Ein Treffpunkt zum Biken rund um Taunus und Frankfurt ???
> ...



hallo steffen,

der plauscherfred ist ziemlich undurchsichtig, da muss man dir recht geben, aber das ist, was ihn ausmacht. sei doch froh, das wir versuchen das ganze ot gequatsche nicht in den anderen threads anbringen. das gibts hier im board ja schon zu genüge. ansonsten kann man mit sicherheit mal drüber diskutieren für gelegentlich touren auch den passenden thead zu erstellen. im frühjahr geht es jedenfalls wieder mit touren ab hofheim los, da sollte dann etwas mehr ordnung herrschen.


----------



## Rabbitbiker (2. Januar 2007)

äh.. wie was erst Frühjahr ??
Die Saison geht ab 1.1. los ....   ;-)


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

bergziegenhase schrieb:


> äh.. wie was erst Frühjahr ??
> Die Saison geht ab 1.1. los ....   ;-)



Ich fürchte, dass sich für offizielle LMBs erst wieder bei wärmerem Wetter genügend Teilnehmer finden. Bis dahin wird sich unter den wenigen auch jetzt fahrenden wohl hauptsächlich persönlich verabredet... Ausnahmen sind meiner Übersicht nach zwar möglich, aber selten.


----------



## arkonis (2. Januar 2007)

öhm...äh...jo...ok, ich war vorgestern in Hofheim unterwegs, der Maggo meinte bestimmt mehr die häufigkeit der Touren, gefahren wird eigendlich immer


----------



## Maggo (2. Januar 2007)

arkonis schrieb:


> öhm...äh...jo...ok, ich war vorgestern in Hofheim unterwegs, der Maggo meinte bestimmt mehr die häufigkeit der Touren, gefahren wird eigendlich immer



ne, ich meinte vorallem die anzahl der mifahrer, sodass es sich "lohnt" einen lmb zu fabrizieren.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

...manche fahrn nicht mal, die jammern nur  (insiderwitz)


Lieber Bergziegenhase,
das mit dem fahrn im Winter is nicht so ohne, daher fahrn die meisten auch nicht, wie ich 

. Aber wenn Du derzeit ernsthaft fahren willst und das nicht alleine, mußt Du das in den Laberfred (Plauscher) schreiben! Einfach mal sagen das Du mal mitfahren willst. Die da drin ham eh alle einen an der Rassel, da herrscht das Caos. Lauter Verrückte, ich warn ich schon mal vor.

Auf jeden Fall hast Du da die größte Chance das einer von den Verrückten Dir bescheid gibt wenn ne Tour gefahren wird. Die sind immer auf der Suche nach neuen die sie zutexten können 

Ansonsten, es ist nicht so das derzeit gar keine Touren angeboten werden. Gestern z.B. war um 12:00 ne Tour mit Eintrag im LMB vom schwarzen Kater, aber momentan gibts tatsächlich nur wenig Angebote im LMB. 

Falls Du wirklich mit den Verrückten fahren willst solltest Du auf Single Trails einigermaßen zurechtkommen, hoch und runter. Die Kerle in dem Fred fahren so was am liebsten und nix macht weniger Spaß wie mit nem Bike auf dem falsche Weg zu schieben. Konditionell sinn die auch net die schlechtesten, sicher aber auch net die besten. Wer einigermassen Fitt ist sollte da mitfahrn können, Couchpotatos wie ich hams da schwer.

Eins noch, versuch nicht zu verstehen um was es da geht, das hat wirklich keinen Zweck, wenn Dus doch mal kapierst gehöhrst Du zwangsläufig auch zu den Verrückten. 

Und sag nicht es hätte Dich keiner gewarnt

Also los jetzt, 
komm rüber zu den Plauschern erzähl wer Du bist und was Du gerne fährst und dann wird sich alles andere zeigen

Gruss vom Lugga momentan nur halbverrückt


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

lugga na wenn das mal nicht nett erklärt ist...


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

gelle 


er war aber noch nicht bei den Plauschern....


----------



## caroka (2. Januar 2007)

bergziegenhase schrieb:


> Ja Hallo und frohes neues hier allen !


Dir auch ein schönes neues 2007   



bergziegenhase schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das hier nicht mehr das was es mal war:
> Ein Treffpunkt zum Biken rund um Taunus und Frankfurt ???


Ich weiß nicht wie es war, bin erst seit ca. 1,5 Jahren dabei und während dieser Zeit hat sich meinem Empfinden nach nichts? geändert.



bergziegenhase schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern, daß sich hier mal Leute zum spontanen
> Biken verabredet haben...  aber irgendwie gibt's hier nur
> diese fetten Threads mit über 1000 Beiträgen, und das ganze
> nennt sich auch noch "Biken rund um Frankfurt" oder so ähnlich..


Wenn ich mich zum Biken verabreden will, mache ich einen lmb oder schaue, ob ein bereits gemachter lmb Eintrag für mich passt. Meist ist bei den lmb Einträgen auch ein Verweis zum entsprechenden Thread. Ansonsten kontaktiere ich die Biker per Telefon, Mail oder PN oder erstelle selbst Themen.



bergziegenhase schrieb:


> Also nicht bös gemeint, aber ich find das etwas "anstrengend"
> das alles zu verfolgen bzw. als Neueinsteiger zu kapieren,
> um was es bei dem Thread eigentlich geht ?????


Das kann ich sehr gut verstehen. Ich hatte anfangs die gleichen Probleme und wenn man mal ein paar Mal nicht dabei war, ist man auch gleich wieder draußen. 



bergziegenhase schrieb:


> Also Vorschlag von mir : Immer ein Thema und dann nur zu dem Thema antworten... ??


Die Meisten hier kennen sich persönlich und dann ein Thema nur sachlich abzuhandeln entspricht nicht gerade der menschlichen Natur. Doch ich gebe Dir Recht, es ist unter Umständen schwer bzw. zeitintensiv entsprechende Infos aus den Threads zu ziehen. In manchen Threads sehe ich oft, dass User mahnen beim Thema zu bleiben und meistens funktioniert das. Grundsätzlich gebe ich Dir Recht, beim Feldbergfred sollte nur über den Feldberg berichtet werden und im Abnehmfred nur vom abnehmen..... 



bergziegenhase schrieb:


> Ansonsten:
> Lasst's krachen !!
> Steffen


Würde mich freuen, wenn Du  Dich mal zu uns "verirren" solltest.  


Edit: Warum posten hier nur Plauscher? Fühlt sich sonst keiner Angesprochen? Mich würden andere Meinungen auch mal interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Edit: Warum posten hier nur Plauscher? Fühlt sich sonst keiner Angesprochen? Mich würden andere Meinungen auch mal interessieren.



na weil nur plauscher hier auch wirklich aktiv sind, alle anderen kommen ja nur hin und wieder im forum vorbei


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> Dir auch ein schönes neues 2007
> 
> 
> Ich weiß nicht wie es war, bin erst seit ca. 1,5 Jahren dabei und während dieser Zeit hat sich meinem Empfinden nach nichts? geändert.
> ...




@Bergziegenhase: ganz speziell vor der Autorin des obigen Beitrags möchte ich Dich ausdrücklich warnen!


----------



## habkeinnick (2. Januar 2007)

klasse haben wir noch einen gefunden...


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Januar 2007)

Schon interessant was in der Nachbarschaft so los ist. Ich habe die Taunusradler nach meinen gelegentlichen "Besuchen" im Nachbarthread immer als leistungsorientierte Konditionswunder eingestuft. Sollte ich mich da soooo getäuscht haben? [grübel]

Es drängt sich fast der Eindruck auf, als ob die Spessarträuber in Sachen ausführlicher Tourvor- und nachbereitung Konkurrenz bekommen.


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Schon interessant was in der Nachbarschaft so los ist. Ich habe die Taunusradler nach meinen gelegentlichen "Besuchen" im Nachbarthread immer als leistungsorientierte Konditionswunder eingestuft. Sollte ich mich da soooo getäuscht haben? [grübel]:



Leistungsorientierte Konditionswunder sind lediglich Ausnahmeerscheinungen, die sind meist langhaarig und daher auch leicht zu erkennen!  



Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Es drängt sich fast der Eindruck auf, als ob die Spessarträuber in Sachen ausführlicher Tourvor- und nachbereitung Konkurrenz bekommen.


Das versteh ich nicht ganz  , meinst Du die Anzahl der Postings bei den Plauschern?


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Leistungsorientierte Konditionswunder sind lediglich Ausnahmeerscheinungen, die sind meist langhaarig und daher auch leicht zu erkennen!


T.J. is ned langhaarisch, Crazy-Racer is ned langhaarisch, Andy1 is ned langhaarisch, ...



Lucafabian schrieb:


> Das versteh ich nicht ganz  , meinst Du die Anzahl der Postings bei den Plauschern?


Die Postings, die nix mit dem Verabreden von gemeinsamen Fahrten zu tun haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> T.J. is ned langhaarisch, Crazy-Racer is ned langhaarisch, Andy1 is ned langhaarisch, ....



Die langhaarische sollte sich hier mal net einmische, biiiiiiiiiiiiiiitte




Arachne schrieb:


> Die Postings, die nix mit dem Verabreden von gemeinsamen Fahrten zu tun haben.



Du bist doch garnet gefragt!


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> ...
> Du bist doch garnet gefragt!



Abbä schlauer als Du un bemüht, Dich aach e bissi schlauer zu mache!


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

Arachne schrieb:


> Abbä schlauer als Du un bemüht, Dich aach e bissi schlauer zu mache!



*Pah*


----------



## MTK-Cube (2. Januar 2007)

Hallo und ein frohes Neues 2007 bergziegenhase,

mit den letzten 5-10 Postings hast Du ein wunderbares Beispiel erhalten, was im Plauscherfred so abgeht und Thema is. 

An die anderen Plauscher-Kollegen: Husch-husch zurück ins Plauscher-Körbchen und textet nicht noch andere Fred's zu .


----------



## Arachne (2. Januar 2007)

MTK-Cube schrieb:


> Hallo und ein frohes Neues 2007 bergziegenhase,
> 
> mit den letzten 5-10 Postings hast Du ein wunderbares Beispiel erhalten, was im Plauscherfred so abgeht und Thema is.
> 
> An die anderen Plauscher-Kollegen: Husch-husch zurück ins Plauscher-Körbchen und textet nicht noch Fred's andere zu .



Wiiieeeesooooo?  De bist doch aach hier!  Wieso solle mer wonnerst hiegeje???


----------



## Bruder Jörn (2. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> Leistungsorientierte Konditionswunder sind lediglich Ausnahmeerscheinungen, die sind meist langhaarig und daher auch leicht zu erkennen!
> 
> 
> Das versteh ich nicht ganz  , meinst Du die Anzahl der Postings bei den Plauschern?



Nö, die Zahl der Postings besagt ja nichts über die Kommunikationsfähigkeit der Truppe aus. Wir pflegen direkt zum Abschluß der Tour eine protokollarische Manöverkritik. Das ist meistens off record.  [es_lesen_ja_auch_jüngere_mitbewohner_mit]


----------



## Lucafabian (2. Januar 2007)

gibts im Spessart bei de Räuber denn schöne Single Trails?


----------



## wissefux (3. Januar 2007)

@bergziegenhase :

kann deine kritik nicht nachvollziehen  

mit ausnahme des plauscher-freds geht´s in den meisten themen etwas konkreter ums biken.
ich weiß nicht, was es bringen sollte, für jede kleine tour durch den taunus einen eigenen thread zu eröffnen. lmb-eintrag ist doch völlig ausreichend ! jeder hier im forum angemeldete ist dazu befugt ... vielleicht noch einen hinweis in den meistfrequentierten threads mit link zum lmb posten und schon läuft die sache  

für großere touren wie z.b. die der dimb ig rhein taunus gab es übrigens immer eigene threads und wird es auch weiter geben ...

was ist eigentlich hieraus geworden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=113483 bzw. http://www.bforu.de/tourguide/index.php ?
ist ja theoretisch ne nette idee, ein wenig kohle nebenher zu machen, halte ich aber für nicht durchführbar. dafür gibts einfach zu viele wie uns afterworkerInnen, plauscherInnen und dimbosAs, die beste trailaction im taunus völlig kostenfrei bieten 

edit : bei dem thread-titel hier hättest du dir auch etwas mehr mühe geben können


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Lucafabian schrieb:


> gibts im Spessart bei de Räuber denn schöne Single Trails?



Morsche,

Trails gibt's in allen Variationen. Allerdings kann man sie wegen der unterschiedlichen Längen- und Höhenprofile nur bedingt mit dem Feldberg vergleichen. Bei uns gehen max. 200 Hm am Stück. Die dann eben öfters mit zwischenzeitlichen Bergabpassagen.

Und - ganz wichtig - die Hütteninfrastruktur stimmt. Selbst auf der kleinsten Runde bieten sich immer min. 2-3 Einkehrmöglichkeiten. So ein Trail will ja auch gleich analysiert werden.


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Morsche,
> 
> Trails gibt's in allen Variationen. Allerdings kann man sie wegen der unterschiedlichen Längen- und Höhenprofile nur bedingt mit dem Feldberg vergleichen. Bei uns gehen max. 200 Hm am Stück. Die dann eben öfters mit zwischenzeitlichen Bergabpassagen.
> 
> Und - ganz wichtig - die Hütteninfrastruktur stimmt. Selbst auf der kleinsten Runde bieten sich immer min. 2-3 Einkehrmöglichkeiten. So ein Trail will ja auch gleich analysiert werden.





wenns warm wird müßt ihr mal die Plauscher auf ne Tour einladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maggo (3. Januar 2007)

bin ich dafür. am besten mit dem entsprechenden lmb.


----------



## Bruder Jörn (3. Januar 2007)

Wo läuft bei euch denn die Frostgrenze?

Aufgrund der Höhenlage ist unser Heimatrevier sehr schneesicher. Na ja, man ist vor Schnee sicher. [clown]

Die Einladung steht.


----------



## caroka (3. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> .......Die Einladung steht.



Oh, ja........


----------



## Lucafabian (3. Januar 2007)

Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Wo läuft bei euch denn die Frostgrenze?.Aufgrund der Höhenlage ist unser Heimatrevier sehr schneesicher. Na ja, man ist vor Schnee sicher. [clown]



Letztes Jahr lag schon ab Hohemark Schnee, sprich die gesammte Tour verlief im Schnee.




Bruder Jörn schrieb:


> Die Einladung steht.



Da freu ich mich drauf un der Rest der Plauscher wird auch nicht abgeneigt sein. Es steht selbstverständlich auch das Angebot, daß die Räuber uns im Taunus als Guide nutzen können.


----------

